# advanced audio control? (turn bass down on my PC)??



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi here's my situation. I'm using a computer right now with only two usb plugins. (The mouse and keyboard ports don't work) so I use a USB keyboard and mouse. The speakers I have require USB too, to power it.I could buy one that plugs into a A/C port instead or buy a USB hub but I really don't want to right now.

So what I'm using for sound right now is a subwoofer that plugs into an A/C port for power, it sounds like crap on youtube because there is obviously too much bass. But on windows media player where there is an equilizer, if I turn the two first bars down the sound actually comes out pretty good and clear.

Yeah, I'm a cheapass haha. But what I'm wondering is there some type of UNIVERSAL audio controller I can download where I can turn the bass down all the way so I can listen to stuff on youtube and everything else with clearity.. Really I just want to turn the bass all the way down but I don't think the audio control windows comes with has that option.

Peace.


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Depending on your sound hardware and driver, sometimes there is a separate configuration panel for your sound hardware and sometimes, e.g Realtek, a global EQ is provided.


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

realtek isnt provided, just standard turn your volume, cd audio. line in..etc. up and down.
what i want is a global equalizer so i can listen to stuff on youtube with the bass, or whatever i want lowered.
am i **** outta luck?


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

I am not aware of any programs that can do this - but do you know your sound hardware?


----------

